# England Premier league 16-17 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 15, 2013)

Closes  1 X 2  
16 Mar 14:45 Everton FC - Manchester City 3.60 3.45 2.15 +183  
16 Mar 17:00 Southampton FC - Liverpool FC 3.90 3.50 2.00 +185  
16 Mar 17:00 Aston Villa - Queens Park Rangers 2.25 3.40 3.30 +183  
16 Mar 17:00 Swansea City - Arsenal FC 3.15 3.35 2.35 +183  
16 Mar 17:00 Stoke City - West Bromwich Albion 2.50 3.25 3.00 +180  
16 Mar 19:30 Manchester United - Reading FC 1.20 7.50 16.00 +193  
17 Mar 15:30 Sunderland AFC - Norwich City 2.10 3.40 3.70 +181  
17 Mar 17:00 Tottenham Hotspur - Fulham FC 1.58 4.05 6.50 +186  
17 Mar 18:00 Chelsea FC - West Ham United 1.45 4.60 8.00 +191  
17 Mar 18:00 Wigan Athletic - Newcastle United 2.40 3.30 3.10 +182


----------



## fbettingfriendscouk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Everton - Man City, Everton 0.0 at 2.84 (Pinnacle)*
Everton have only 1 defeat at Goodison Park this season (Chelsea 0-1), they beat Man City 5 times out of last 7 meetings and last 3 times at home in a row! Worth a shot at those odds.

*Southampton - Liverpool, over 3.5 at 2.65 (Ladbrokes)*
Liverpool have been playing some attractive football lately, in 8 out of their last 10 matches we’ve seen 4 or more goals (same with Southampton’s 3 out of last 5).


----------



## HowToBet (Mar 16, 2013)

EVERTON V MANCHESTER CITY PREDICTIONS AND PREVIEW: BETTING STATS AND FACTS

Everton have fallen behind rivals Liverpool thanks to having no league match last week when they were in FA Cup action.  Everton are now 7th in the Premiership with 45 points from 28 matches and are 2 points behind Arsenal in the Europa League race and 7 points behind Chelsea for the final Champions League spot.  Their recent form is mixed with 2 wins, 1 draw and 2 defeats in their last 5 league matches.  Last week they were dominated by a superb Wigan team at Goodison and fell to a 3-0 defeat.  It’ll be tough to recover from that and face off against the Champions this week.

Manchester City are 2nd in the EPL with 59 points from 28 matches and sit 12 points off leaders Manchester United.  The title is gone this season for City and they will have to settle for 2nd place and another crack at the Champions League.  After a poor run they have won 4 straight matches, including 2 FA Cup matches so they are on a roll and will hope to continue it against an off form Everton team.

Injury wise both teams are near full strength.  Everton are only missing Tony Hibbert at right back while City are missing Maicon and Sergio Aguero.  With the size of the squads at their disposal both teams have adequate cover and shouldn’t miss the players too much.

EVERTON V MANCHESTER CITY PREDICTIONS: 1X2 BETTING PREVIEW

Despite their very poor result last week Everton are usually very strong at home and have lost just once here in the league this season.  City are an excellent side but have dropped a number of points away from home this year.

I think the best bet here is on the Draw which is available at 3.60 with BetVictor.


----------



## HowToBet (Mar 16, 2013)

fbettingfriendscouk said:
			
		

> *Everton - Man City, Everton 0.0 at 2.84 (Pinnacle)*
> Everton have only 1 defeat at Goodison Park this season (Chelsea 0-1), they beat Man City 5 times out of last 7 meetings and last 3 times at home in a row! Worth a shot at those odds.



Also Manchester city are hopelessly behind Manchester United and they should have already given up chasing.


----------

